

Oscilloscope doubles as a serial terminal - t3rcio
http://www.msarnoff.org/projects/terminalscope/

======
blasdel
Pshaw, it's raster and since it doesn't fit 80 columns in I can't play nethack
on it! I've been meaning to get an Apple IIc to use as a serial terminal:
<http://www.bytecellar.com/archives/000113.php>

I've had some Wyse terms before that sucked, and I've unsuccessfully bid on
eBay for ADM-3A terminals before, but I kind of ran out of steam on pure-
hardware terminals when I discovered that GNU Screen can open character
devices directly!

I only need to get a serial console on something a few times a year, but when
I do I _really need it to work_ , whether I'm getting console on a network
device, an embedded ultrasound machine, or a case full of modems I'm hacking.
GNU Screen satisfies that need perfectly, especially since I'm always working
in it already.

I like the idea of the Apple IIc terminal because it combines the warm fuzzies
of ancient greenscreen hardware with the not-sucking-ass of a pure-software
terminal emulator implementation. That it's cute and diminutive is a bonus.

~~~
nitrogen
Putty works reasonably well in Linux, though from the sound of things you
prefer a CLI. For those times when a GUI just won't cut it, I use the cu
program for lightweight, easy access to a serial device.

------
nitrogen
I always wanted to do something like that with my scope's XY display. The TA
in my intro to EE class a couple of years ago was unimpressed when I set up my
function generator to generate horizontal and vertical scan sweeps instead of
the Lissajous she was expecting..

------
jff
That is pure art.

------
sliverstorm
This is crazysexycool! Only thing that makes me sad is our good digital scopes
probably wouldn't work w/ this. Of course, on the other hand, that'd kind of
defeat the purpose ;)

